# No more Fry's



## RBaddorf (Aug 6, 2005)

Well I guess I won't be shopping at Fry's Electronics anymore.  I took the time to go over there yesterday (20 miles in metro Phoenix traffic each way) only to find a sign saying "firearms prohibited" inside the front door.  I turned around and left....guess I'll be going to Best Buy more from now on.  I don't like Best Buy that much, but they let me carry my Kimber.


----------



## swiftpete (Aug 7, 2005)

Do you really need to carry a gun to go shopping? Glad I don't live in america..


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't have to carry a gun to shop but I like to. It is my natural right as a human being to protect my life and the lives of my loved ones. If I choose to do it with a gun that is my legal right as a citizen of the USA. I will do my best not to patronize businesses that don't respect my rights.


----------



## hemi (Aug 7, 2005)

Here in TX you have to keep your weapon concealed at all times. If that is the case in your state how would they know if you took your weapon into the store anyway? I would think if something happened in side Frys and you had to pull your weapon to protect yourself the store would not press charges and if they did it would only be criminal trespass. Just my .02


----------



## RBaddorf (Aug 7, 2005)

It is the principle of the matter. The law says if the are posted, you're not supposed to carry.  It is respecting their right to ban weapons on their property.  I think they are stupid, because only the LAW ABIDING citizen complies.  The criminal ignores the sign.  It is my right to spend my money else where, and to let other people know about Fry's policy.  As far as needing to carry, I believe in the old boy scout motto of "Be prepared".  There is another old saying, "It is better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it".  As far as it being safer in the U.K., tell it to all of the people that get mugged, happy slapped, raped, and killed every day, and to the people that were on the tube and buses when some anal orifice decided to go see Allah.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 7, 2005)

As much as I dislike ignorance and paranoia on the part of the anti-gunners, it's still their right to prohibit what they want to prohibit, since it's a private business.  If someone wants to be an ignorant fool, that's his choice.  

If you want to give it one last ditch effort, you could always talk to the guy in charge of the store, and have a pleasant conversation with him.  You could simply point out that criminals won't obey that sign, and that the people he is discriminating against have a much better track record than the average citizen.  

It probably won't help, since most ignorant, discriminatory people are immune to logic.  

Anyways, with online companies such as Newegg.com, mwave.com, and directron.com, you can find the same items, and at generally lower prices (not including their special sales).


----------



## RBaddorf (Aug 7, 2005)

We went to Best Buy today and got a Toshiba 1.4ghz laptop, with mail in rebates it came up to only $449.00.  If you have them install the memory upgrade, you get the upgrade, a printer and the install for $29.99.  I guess it is a good thing that Fry's has their head where the sun don't shine.  I saved alot of money.


----------



## Sam (Aug 7, 2005)

you should let them know they lost your business. You never know - they might revoke the policy. People hate to hear they are losing business.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 7, 2005)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> Do you really need to carry a gun to go shopping? Glad I don't live in america..



We dont "need to" we have the "right to". Bet some of those English stabbing victims wish they did now.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 8, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> If you want to give it one last ditch effort, you could always talk to the guy in charge of the store, and have a pleasant conversation with him.  You could simply point out that criminals won't obey that sign, and that the people he is discriminating against have a much better track record than the average citizen.
> 
> It probably won't help, since most ignorant, discriminatory people are immune to logic.


It never hurts to try, I've talked to CCW people on some of the other forums I frequent who say that after a polite, professional conversation they've gotten the manager/owner to "see the light" and change their policy.

Beyond that, there's not that much you can do.  If they want to post their property as a "safe for criminals" business that's their right.  However, it's our right not to patronize businesses run by these idiots.



			
				swiftpete said:
			
		

> Do you really need to carry a gun to go shopping? Glad I don't live in america..


 Let's see how you feel when your butt is on the line and you don't even have a knife, let alone a firearm.  Oh wait, I forgot, England doesn't have crime since they banned all the weapons...silly me.


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 8, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Let's see how you feel when your butt is on the line and you don't even have a knife, let alone a firearm. Oh wait, I forgot, England doesn't have crime since they banned all the weapons...silly me.


With all due respect, I don't live in the US, nor do I live in the UK any longer, but I grew up in a very rough, socially deprived area in Northern England, and lived for a number of years in central London. I can tell you from personal first hand experience that I never needed, nor do I ever expect to need, to carry a weapon of any sort, I repect the right of a US citizen to bear arms, it is in your constitution, and more power to those who feel the need to do so, I however am not a US citizen, and as I stated, I simply do not have the need to be armed, perhaps it would be better to not patronize a person from another culture of which you have no experience.


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2005)

Simon,



			
				swiftpete said:
			
		

> Do you really need to carry a gun to go shopping? Glad I don't live in america..


I believe the response to swiftpete's coment was very appropriate. I would like to think he was just being a friendly smart@$$ and not a US hateing jack@$$ but I do beleive that *he* was the one patronizing a person from another culture of which *he* had no experience. 

I'm glad you never needed a gun. Hopefully you never will need a gun. But wouldn't it be nice to have that option in a worst case scenario?


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 8, 2005)

Wild Bill said:
			
		

> Simon,
> 
> I believe the response to swiftpete's coment was very appropriate. I would like to think he was just being a friendly smart@$$ and not a US hateing jack@$$ but I do beleive that *he* was the one patronizing a person from another culture of which *he* had no experience.
> 
> I'm glad you never needed a gun. Hopefully you never will need a gun. But wouldn't it be nice to have that option in a worst case scenario?


Granted, his comment was not in the best of taste, nor was it particularly tactful, but I didn't see it as directly rude, whereas Kenpotex's comment could be seen as thus (by the way Kenpotex this is not meant as a personal attack, I have otherwise found your posts to be informative and well thought out, sometimes all of us can get a bee in our bonnet about something we hold dear)

And I don't necessarily disagree with your statement that it would be nice to have the option should it ever become necessary for me to arm myself (plus I am a typical guy, and think "stuff" like weapons are cool ), but I maintain the belief, as I have previously stated on this board, that guns beget guns, in a society where a vast majority of the potential victims of the predators of the world are armed, it is my feeling that those predators are yet more likely to be armed, and, worse still, more likely to use any weapon they may carry, in order subdue a potentially dangerous prey.

Like I say, this is just my personal opinion, and I wouldn't try to force it upon anyone else, but nor would I expect it to be held against me.

Simon.


----------



## Jerry (Aug 8, 2005)

> I don't have to carry a gun to shop but I like to. It is my natural right as a human being to protect my life and the lives of my loved ones. If I choose to do it with a gun that is my legal right as a citizen of the USA. I will do my best not to patronize businesses that don't respect my rights.


 It's their protected right to set whatever rules they see fit for the us of their property, and to exclude anyone for any reason (other than those protected under the Equal Rights or ADA acts).

That said, you are certainly welcome to encourage places to allow firearms by voting with your dollar, but the "they are denying me my rights" is rhetoric.

I second the suggestion that you talk with Fry's manager and see if he won't change his policy.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 8, 2005)

Wild Bill said:
			
		

> I don't have to carry a gun to shop but I like to. It is my natural right as a human being to protect my life and the lives of my loved ones. If I choose to do it with a gun that is my legal right as a citizen of the USA. I will do my best not to patronize businesses that don't respect my rights.


Unless they are actively campaigning to take your weapon when not on their property I fail to see how they are not respecting your rights.  You do have a right to not use their store.  They have a right to ask you not to carry in their store.  Respect is best when it is applied in both directions.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 9, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> With all due respect, I don't live in the US, nor do I live in the UK any longer, but I grew up in a very rough, socially deprived area in Northern England, and lived for a number of years in central London. I* can tell you from personal first hand experience that I never needed, nor do I ever expect to need, to carry a weapon of any sort,* I repect the right of a US citizen to bear arms, it is in your constitution, and more power to those who feel the need to do so, I however am not a US citizen, and as I stated, I simply do not have the need to be armed, *perhaps it would be better to not patronize a person from another culture of which you have no experience*.


*little kid's voice*   "But he started it." 

Seriously though, You have articulated your feelings on weapons in various posts, and while I don't agree, I respect you and your right to your opinion because you conduct yourself in a mature manner.  Swiftpete on the other hand; in one of his only 3 posts on this board (and the only one dealing with gun-rights, American gun-rights at that) decided to imply that there's something wrong with my country because many of us choose to exercise our right to bear arms.  If that was not his intention and he was just being "tongue-in-cheek," then I apologize for my rudeness.  If that _was_ his intention, then I stand by both what I said and the manner in which I said it.


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 9, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> *little kid's voice* "But he started it."
> 
> Seriously though, You have articulated your feelings on weapons in various posts, and while I don't agree, I respect you and your right to your opinion because you conduct yourself in a mature manner. Swiftpete on the other hand; in one of his only 3 posts on this board (and the only one dealing with gun-rights, American gun-rights at that) decided to imply that there's something wrong with my country because many of us choose to exercise our right to bear arms. If that was not his intention and he was just being "tongue-in-cheek," then I apologize for my rudeness. If that _was_ his intention, then I stand by both what I said and the manner in which I said it.


Good points, once again it was not intended to look like a personal attack on you, and I do understand your reaction.

Best wishes,
Simon


----------



## RBaddorf (Aug 9, 2005)

I logged into Fry's website and filled out the form to be contacted.  I hope that they don't call too early this morning.... I just got home from a late night of beer, quantum physics, psycology, and MC clubs.  Please excuse the spelling... I can't even see the keyboard with both eyes.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2005)

We like Fry's a lot.

 But, to each their own!


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 11, 2005)

I personally wouldn't shop somewhere that didn't respect my CPL rights. And, I would let them know that there policy has caused me and others to shop elsewhere. 

I haven't really had that problem here in Michigan, though. Ironically, the worse problem I had was with an uninformed clerk at a gun store in Detroit...surprise, surprise...

Paul


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 12, 2005)

Try Living here in Illinois where you HAVE no right to carry... They really get upset when you go in places with your gun.


----------

